# Check out "Attic 24"



## Dusti (Jan 23, 2012)

This is a lovely web site I like to check in on every once in a while and have been doing so for years now. The woman who owns it (and runs it) is very creative in more ways than just knitting and crocheting. She has some really great crocheted flowers on her site if you scroll all the way down. Her web site is picture packed which is what I like most about it. She likes to include you in bits of her life as well which to me is like coming home sometimes. She has tons of interesting crochet things that she designs. Don't forget to check to either side of the opened window for links to her many creations. I love this woman!

http://attic24.typepad.com/


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

I found that site after Christmas and I have her bookmarked and check her a couple of times a week. Her crocheted hearts that are stuffed are so fun and addictive. I think I have made ten in all kinds of different colors. Each one turns out different. Your right it is a great site. Pictures are clear and great.


----------



## Cade's G'ma (Mar 30, 2011)

Thank you for sharing. Delightful!


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

One of my favs as well. I have made many of her bags, flowers and birds.


----------



## dshorty57 (Apr 18, 2011)

Yes, I came upon her also, she is awesome!


----------



## missyern (Jan 23, 2011)

I really enjoyed this site. Got lost reading about it.


----------



## Bonidale (Mar 26, 2011)

What a delightful blog. Thanks for the link.


----------



## Zinzin (Oct 17, 2012)

I liked her lemon drizzle cake. Could not locate what recipe she used. I want to make one.


----------



## SarahRussell (Jun 14, 2011)

Just spent a delightful 20 minutes on Attic24 and her friend's site too. Yes, it is like coming home. We spent a year in England and love, love, love the soft pine floors, unpainted interior doors, and thrift store finds they are decorating with. It will become a favorite. Thanks!


----------



## Zinzin (Oct 17, 2012)

Oh Ye, found her recipe on her blog. Can't wait to make it.


----------



## Grapejelli (Apr 3, 2011)

One thing for sure about this lady, she is not afraid of color. From her house decor to what she crochets right down to her boots. I like her colorful world.


----------



## Dusti (Jan 23, 2012)

Yes, I like that she likes color. I can see it even in the things she doesn't post.


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Love them both. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## triana (May 2, 2012)

Thank you for recommending this site. I've just spent the last half an hour checking it out! I'll have to go back at a later time and catch up on the rest.


----------



## wonkywitch (Apr 23, 2012)

Attic 24 is my very favorite blog, I love her , I have been following her for ages and now she's opening a studio I keep trying to persuade hubby to move up country by her lol


----------



## Nicolemj523 (Jun 19, 2012)

I agree I simply love the site! Wonderful ideas, pictures and ideas that spark creativity!


----------



## 13068 (Mar 23, 2011)

Very interesting site. I book marked it and will delve into it more later. Thank you!


----------



## SpangleB (Jan 4, 2013)

Lucy's website is my favourite blog. Always interesting to read and of course love her use of colour. Started her ripple blanket after looking at her great tutorial. She has the knack of making things simpler. Got some of her other things in mind for future projects. Looking forward to see what comes out of her new studio!


----------



## morningstar (Mar 24, 2012)

Dusti said:


> This is a lovely web site I like to check in on every once in a while and have been doing so for years now. The woman who owns it (and runs it) is very creative in more ways than just knitting and crocheting. She has some really great crocheted flowers on her site if you scroll all the way down. Her web site is picture packed which is what I like most about it. She likes to include you in bits of her life as well which to me is like coming home sometimes. She has tons of interesting crochet things that she designs. Don't forget to check to either side of the opened window for links to her many creations. I love this woman!
> 
> http://attic24.typepad.com/


Dusti, What a great time I had traveling through Attic 24 and want to thank you for sharing this with us. I will be returning here frequently. :thumbup:


----------



## glnwhi (Jan 19, 2011)

thank you


----------



## Dusti (Jan 23, 2012)

Glad you liked it...just wanted to share. enjoy!
Dusty


----------



## kathleenwillow (Mar 6, 2013)

is the spider in your picture knitted, and if so do you still have the pattern for it?
Kate


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

Has anyone converted her recipe for the lemon bread into cups and oz. would love to make it.


----------



## cook (Aug 28, 2011)

Me too. have read her blog for a long time. She has just taken a fall and hope she gets going again soon as she has just finished her studio.


----------



## dad's funnyface (Sep 1, 2012)

I love this site - her work and pictures and stories - love it all.


----------



## SharAnn (Aug 14, 2011)

Thank you for posting the link. I found the cutest doll there and purchased the pattern from her Etsy site. Can't wait to make one.


----------



## Dusti (Jan 23, 2012)

kathleenwillow said:


> is the spider in your picture knitted, and if so do you still have the pattern for it?
> Kate


Kate,
Yes, he's knitted. Isn't he the cutest! I had a blast making him. I got him from here. But sorry the pattern isn't free.

http://www.etsy.com/listing/101659017/madmonkeyknits-my-pet-tarantula-toy?ref=sr_gallery_23&ga_search_query=tarantula&ga_view_type=gallery&ga_ship_to=US&ga_page=2&ga_search_type=all

Dusty


----------



## cook (Aug 28, 2011)

Another blog I injoy that you might like. She is a great designer and now is selling yarn. I love all her patterns and now the yarn she has is beautiful, but more than I can aford. Maybe someday when I win the lottery I will be able to buy all her patterns and yarn. She also travels a lot to different places to teach classes. If she come to any of your sites I think it would be a great time to check her out.


----------



## cook (Aug 28, 2011)

Another blog I injoy that you might like. She is a great designer and now is selling yarn. I love all her patterns and now the yarn she has is beautiful, but more than I can aford. Maybe someday when I win the lottery I will be able to buy all her patterns and yarn. She also travels a lot to different places to teach classes. If she come to any of your sites I think it would be a great time to check her out.
forgot to add her blog, http.knitspot.com


----------



## highihid (Jan 19, 2013)

Dusti, Thanks so much for sharing this site. I have played there all afternoon. Great site! Makes me happy just to look at her progects. You are nice to share.


----------



## Dusti (Jan 23, 2012)

Everytime I go there it's like visiting home. I enjoy all her antics and experiences and I love her immense creative energy. I am glad others find it as enjoyable as I do.


----------



## samazon (Feb 25, 2011)

Love her site too have been following for awhile, thanks for posting :thumbup:


----------



## Porsche Princess (Mar 18, 2013)

What a super site Attic 24 is, loved it!!!! I love to travel and have been all over South America, Mexico,, Costa Rica, every state in our beautiful USA, but never to England, Ireland, Scottland, etc. looks very beautiful, love the sea pics. Thanks for turning me on to Attic 24, I will visit often!!!


----------



## Sarah Chana (Apr 15, 2014)

Better late than never. Thanks for the site.


----------

